# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  strāvas caurlaidība.

## Nauris

Sorry, par muļķīgu jautājumu.. esmu tikai iesācējs šajā jomā..  :: 
Tapēc vēlējos noskaidrot, kā tiek tieši darbināta mikrene shēmā, nevis programmatorā. PIC'am tiek padots impulss vai var arī padot strāvu (līdzstrāvu.. ~1.5-3V), ko pie attiecīgā varianta aizvadīt tālāk pa citu ķepu ārā?

----------


## karloslv

Nevar saprast, ko Tu saproti ar "impulss" un "līdzstrāva", bet tikai to, ka Tu īsti nesaproti  :: 

Vari uzskatīt, ka PIC darbojas tāpat kā loģikas mikroshēma. Tā ieejas redz loģiskos 0 vai 1. Ja spriegums ir lielāks par aptuveni 3V, tad redz "1", ja mazāks par ~1,5V, tad redz "0". Ja pa vidu - visu ko var redzēt, nav garantijas. Tie skaitļi gan ir spēkā pie barošanas sprieguma 5V.
Tas pats ir arī ar PIC izejām - programma spēj uzstādīt izejā (uz kājas) vieninieku vai nulli (respektīvi, uzstāda attiecīgo spriegumu).

----------


## Nauris

Būtībā tad iznāk, ka caur PIC var laist no baterijām 5..6 V spriegumu, uz līdzstrāvas motoriņiem pat bez citām elektrokomponentēm?

----------


## M_J

Nevar! Apskaties PICa datos, kāda ir izvada maksimāli pieļaujamā strāva, un salīdzini, kādu strāvu patērē visnīkulīgākais motoriņš.

----------


## AndrisZ

Atkal atduramies pret to, ka nezinam kas ir strāva, kas spriegums.  ::  
Motoriņš patērē daudz stiprāku strāvu pie tiem 5V nekā pieļaujams PIC izejā, lai gan spriegums tur arī ir 5V. Tāpēc pa vidu jāliek kāds pastiprinātājs- draiveris. Vai tie ir tranzistori vai mikroshēmas, lai paliek konstruktora ziņā.

----------


## next

Motoriņi arī visādi iraid.
Peidžera vibromotors griezīsies arī no 20 mA.

----------


## karloslv

Nē, nē, PIC izejā pa taisno nedrīkst likt neko stipri kapacitatīvu vai induktīvu. Pat tāds motoriņš, kurš patērē 20 mA, nositīs PIC viens un divi. Padomā pats - motora pašindukcija (kas notiek, kad motoru atslēdz?), ģenerēšana (kas notiek, kad motors sāk griezties ātrāk nekā mēs domājām?), bremzēšana (kāda tad būs strāva, ja motoru sāks bremzēt? vot i visi 100 mA gribēs tur plūst). 

PIC izejā pa taisno droši var likt tikai gaismasdiodes, vadīt tranzistorus un loģikas vai jaudas mikroshēmas. Viss pārējais - tikai stipri labi apzinoties, ko dara.

Ja par motoriem, tad mazjaudīgus motorus ļoti ērti var vadīt, piemēram, ar L293D, ko var dabūt Argusā. Tas gan tikai, ja gribi motoru vadīt abos virzienos. Ja tikai vienā - pietiks ar tranzistoru, kura kolektora ķēdē ieslēgts motors ar diodi pretslēgumā.

----------


## Nauris

nevar darīt tā, ka ir viena strāvas avots ar mazu amperāžu, kas padod PIC'am signālu un PIC aizvada attiecīgi tālāk un ieslēdz releju, kas pabaro motorus no otra strāvas avota, kur amperāža un voltāža ir cita?!

----------


## karloslv

Tā arī parasti dara (par strāvas avotiem). Principā var arī tos avotus apvienot, ja prasmīgi rīkojas.

Taču releji, khm, khm - tas nav īpaši piemērots risinājums motoru vadībai. To pašu darbu daudz ātrāk izdarīs tranzistors.

----------


## marizo

Tā arī bieži vien tiek darīts, ka PIC mikrokontrollers tiek barots no viena avota ar 5V spriegumu, bet ar izejām caur tranzistoru tiek vadīts relejs, kas ieslēdz kau 220V lampu vai ko citu. (nu ar 220 vispār labāk nespēlēties!)
Laba lieta ir mikroshēma ULN2803- to var pa taisno slēgt klāt PIC izejām, tā darbojas kā slēdži, pie kuriem var slēgt klāt motoriņus, relejus un daudz ko citu!
Un salabo to amperāžu un voltāžu par strāvu un spriegumu  ::

----------


## Nauris

pats par sevi tad PIC'iem var voltāža būt robežās no 5 - 12 V, ja ir maza amperāža?

----------


## karloslv

Ai, atkal problēmas ar izpratni. Ampērus neviens neforsē, strāva plūst, ja ir spriegums un patērētājs. PIC nepatērē daudz, vienalga, pie kāda 5V avota Tu viņu pieliksi. Turklāt palasi speceni, par konkrēto PIC nepateikšu, bet normāli to nevar barot ar spriegumu, lielāku par 5V. Spriegums ir spiediens ūdens trubā, strāva (ampēri) ir ūdens plūsma. Kamēr Tu krānu neatver, nekas neplūst. PIC patērē konkrētu nelielu strāvu.

----------

